# Attracting Geese?



## dualsurfacedrives (Jun 24, 2010)

Do you guys have any tips on attracting geese?  My dad farms roughly 1200  acres in lee county we have mainly corn and soybeans have a couple of ponds near the crops that  we keep the grass relatively short.  Farms next to ours have good numbers of geese but we just have absolutely none. Any advice would be great


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 24, 2010)

If your pops will let you, bushhog a hole out in the middle of the corn, as close to a pond as possible. Big enough for geese to land in and feed, prob. around an acre. Do this 2 or 3 weeks before early season and put a spread of dekes out as well. Geese, unlike ducks, don't mind landing in decoys day after day in early season. This method has worked for us consistently in early season hunting for the last several years.


----------



## waddler (Jun 27, 2010)

Mow the grass short and fertilize it. Keep it short and green. Get a couple of  tame geese and  let them learn to feed in the area. Stay away from it so that the first Honkers that drop by aren't frightened away.

Once you get the Honkers started, remove the tame geese. Next set up some sort of noise maker like a bell that can be heard for a great distance. When you put the corn out in the morning, ring the bell good and loud. The honkers will respond to the bell when they learn it means chow. 

Plant some sort of food plot along the edge of the grass. When it matures enough to have food for the geese, let the geese eat all the corn up. Gotta be legal.

Get dressed in your finest camo, put out your layout blinds,  and load up. Have somebody ring the bell and then shoot the wary animals as they succumb to your excellent calling skills.

Take pictures and then give the geese to somebody on the way to your favorite watering hole for a steak with libation. Get libated and remember the event for your children and grandchildren to hear until they are ready to hurl.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Jun 27, 2010)

get rid of all the crops and just build you a golf course, i will personally garuntee this will work


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 28, 2010)

waddler said:


> Mow the grass short and fertilize it. Keep it short and green. Get a couple of  tame geese and  let them learn to feed in the area. Stay away from it so that the first Honkers that drop by aren't frightened away.
> 
> Once you get the Honkers started, remove the tame geese. Next set up some sort of noise maker like a bell that can be heard for a great distance. When you put the corn out in the morning, ring the bell good and loud. The honkers will respond to the bell when they learn it means chow.
> 
> ...



Good advice.

Also, talk to the neighbor about shooting the geese on his property.  Once you shoot at them there for a few days, they might find your property and start dropping in.

Then you'll have to rotate between the two or have someone with you to hunt both spots at the same time to push them back and forth.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Jun 28, 2010)

Waddler is missing a very important element:  Yes, cut the grass short and make it green.

Then, dress in the worst pair of Plaid pants you can find at any golf store and hold a golf club and they will come.

The from your golf bag, pull and shotgun and let them have it.  

Don't get blood on those pretty boy golf pants!!!


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jun 28, 2010)

Why would you want geese on your property?


----------



## waddler (Jun 28, 2010)

Of course I was just making a joke,  but it probably isn't far off. I saw a lady in Lawrenceville beat a pan and all the geese came running from the pond to her house where she fed them. There were all sizes from fluffballs to fully grown geese in the crowd,


----------



## Inspector (Jun 28, 2010)

mizzippi jb said:


> If your pops will let you, bushhog a hole out in the middle of the corn, as close to a pond as possible. Big enough for geese to land in and feed, prob. around an acre. Do this 2 or 3 weeks before early season and put a spread of dekes out as well. Geese, unlike ducks, don't mind landing in decoys day after day in early season. This method has worked for us consistently in early season hunting for the last several years.



Of course, we know manipulating crops to attract waterfowl is illegal, but it would certainly work.


----------



## RB8782 (Jun 28, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> get rid of all the crops and just build you a golf course, i will personally garuntee this will work



maybe the best advice i've seen on this forum


----------

